# RF amp repair - anyone in NC?



## Silver Supra (Feb 15, 2008)

I have a 200 DSM which needs to be repaired. Is there anyone reputable around NC that you guys can recommend? If not, I don't mind shipping it but would rather not ship it across the country if it can be avoided.

Thanks!
Jim


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Hopefully he won't be mad for mentioning him but contact trickyricky. He's not in NC but great guy to deal with. Very knowledge and trustworthy member, I'm sure he could take care of it for you if he has time.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Jason Gibson at Freeman's Electronics in Charlotte, NC is my resource in the area. PM me and I'll give you his contact info. Nothing against Tricky though


----------

